# Hold'em & Hit'em Annual Fishing Rodeo/ Supporting youth & Education



## findingfish

Well it's that time of year again. We are having our annual fishing tournament September 13th 2008. Our event is held in the Galveston bay system. We are a 501 (c) 3 organization, Our goal is to raise funds for youth and education. The weigh-in headquarters are at Ron Hoover Marine 3805 Nasa Parkway. We have the Captains Meeting Friday evening from 3 to 9pm. The Capt. Meeting is catered by Hooters ( Webster/ Seabrook ). The tournament entry is $85.00 for largest Trout/ Redfish/ any other. The side pots are : Spot pot $5.00, and Flounder pot is $5.00. All entrants get a t-shirt, steak dinner catered by Outback Steakhouse. We will have a kids fishing event during the day while tourn. is going on, all kids will win a trophy, Regardless if they catch a fish or not. We will have door prizes, silent auction,and live auction on Saturday. For information on our organization, visit us at hhclub.org

Thanks, 
Ken H -HHC


----------



## flatsprowler

*Fishin fun*

Looks like a great event. See you there.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I am in...


----------



## Capt D

Hooters. sure sign me up


----------



## findingfish

*Youth and Education-HHC Fishing Rodeo*

Thats the spirit ! Everyone is welcome, If you would like to sign up, Visit us @ hhclub.org. and get entry forms or information on us. LETS GO FISHIN !!!!!!!!!
A big thanks goes out to our sponsors, which has helped make this possible.


----------



## ccrocker1313

www.hhclub.org


----------



## speckledred

Thanks Crocker! As the former chairamn of this event I was proud to hand this off to Ken Hoffart, our newest chairman, as he is working hard to present our guests with the most bang for your buck from a captains reception with dinner by Hooters with a cool goody bag when you register and fish with Hold 'Em & Hit 'Em in our Charity Fishing Rodeo. When you wiegh your fish on Saturday we will have snacks prior to a dinner hosted by Outback Steak House and door prizes and goodies. We close out the evening with a silent & live auction and cash & trophies for our winners.

Visit our web site and register to support the youth and continueing education of the metro area. See you there!

Tight lines and heavy stringers.

Russ Montgomery


----------



## Poon Chaser

i am entered but i dont see anything on the kids division... Is that done seperately... do we need to register them now or at the capts meeting?


----------



## ccrocker1313

**** chaser what ever is easier for you, you should be able to get all the info on the website Thanks Crocker www.hhclub.org


----------



## Poon Chaser

Thanks Crocker.. i will wait. I have been all over the site and still dont see anything relative to the kids division entry. No worries... se ya that friday!!!

Keith


----------



## findingfish

*Kids Fishing*

Chaser, Thank you for your entry. Yes the kids fishing is seperate, we are going to do it @ Capt. Meeting and the day of tourn. SEE YA THERE!


----------



## ccrocker1313

Sponsors Hooter's,Outback Steak House,Tops-N-Towers,Marburger's,Outrigger's,Ron Hoover Marine,Boondoggles,Coast to Coast Trans,Planet Ford,Hal Watson A/C,Woodee Rods. I would like to Thank all these Guy's & Gal's for there help. We are looking for more Sponsors if anyone would like to join in please call Ken Hoffart at 281-451-7769 or me at 281-787-3783 Thanks Crocker... Hold'em & Hit'em Club is a 501 (c) 3 Organization www.hhclub.org


----------



## speckledred

Special room rates are available at the Hampton Inn on Nasa Rd 1 across from our host, Ron Hoover Marine. The rate is $89.00 per night & please mention Hold Em & Hit Em Fishing Rodeo for these rates. The telephone number is 281-532-9200.


----------



## ccrocker1313

ttt


----------



## Too Tall

You fishing this year Russ?


----------



## speckledred

Too Tall said:


> You fishing this year Russ?


Absolutely Todd! I get to fish rather than run it, Ken gets to do that. You going to join us this year? You have been threatening to do so, so come on out for a great day supporting our scholarship fund and a bunch fun, fish & prizes.


----------



## Too Tall

If I don't stay South for the 2nd weekend of Whitewing I'll swing by.


----------



## speckledred

Don't shoot all the birds b4 I get down there! Come fish with us and have a blast. Besides I hunt birds the following weekend so leave me some.


----------



## Pojo81

Is this event an individual stringer or a team event?


----------



## speckledred

This is explained in our rules at www.hhclub.org under the fishing rodeo tab. All entrants will weigh fish individually.


----------



## Too Tall

I'll save ya the trip and gas and bring you some. You can go shoot skeet cheaper. :biggrin:


----------

